# My C2 stage 2 dyno.



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

I thought i was going to have more 
*217hp 203tq*








*225hp 194tq (No A/F)* 



















_Modified by KIEZERJOSE at 12:46 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

nice #s, kinda hard to make out the graph itself. 
bigger pic would be nice.
whats your set up??
im running c2 as well, with their 30# injectors with stock maf. my clutch is slippping so i havent been able to dyno it.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (G-Boi)*

The #'s look a bit low to me, i have seen alot higher #'s with the stage 2 kits. I am running
C2 stage 2 kit 
eurospec BVH
256 FI cams
Neuspeed TB
sachs power clutch
3.94 r&p with a taller 5th & LSD
2.25 eurosport cat back exhaust (soon to be 2.5 with a high flow CAT)
i will try and zoom on the dyno sheet, the first one has A/F the second one does not.




_Modified by KIEZERJOSE at 1:45 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

Maybe consider that your car was dynoed on a Mustang dyno. Some people have reported lower #s on Mustang vs. DynoJet, Dyno Dynamics, and other dynos.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

mustang Dyno's do read low but any dyno can be tweaked to give a false reading.
couple of important questions... 
how much boost were you running?
how was your A/F?
what octain gas?
were you watching your timing at all?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (nathankaufman)*

It could be the dyno who knows, i was just a little upset to see those low #'s with all the parts i have and money i spent. The way the car drives is another story, that ****er pulls real hard







i am coming from basic engine parts (cams, pulleys, lsd, ICE) and the difference to me is huge.

_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_couple of important questions... 
how much boost were you running?
how was your A/F?
what octain gas?
were you watching your timing at all?

i was not there when it was on the dyno so i can only answer these for now
1. A/F was 11.4 min 12.7 max 11.9 avg.
2. 93 octain
I was in a hurry to leave so the rest of the info i will find out when i go back to speak with the guy.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

Somethings not jiveing, I put down 257whp on a HOT AS HELL day (106) w/ my 18's on the car. Sure you got that belt tight enough????? 
2nd run has a rise then it falls off,then jumps up at the end, kinda like a belt slipping then working its way up to speed.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_The way the car drives is another story, that ****er pulls real hard







i am coming from basic engine parts (cams, pulleys, lsd, *ICE*) and the difference to me is huge.


ICE isn't a performance mod, lol.
I think I know why the numbers are low... are you running a SC or a T?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (AlwaysInBoost)*

i ment it as Intake, Chip and exhaust , i am running a V2 vortec charger


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

Here's the real question how does it pull? It could be the dyno or many other factors.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (.:VRT:.)*

It pulls real nice, i am very happy with that. i am getting a 2.5 cat back exhaust and i have a high flow CAT waiting to be put on so when its all here i am going to dyno the car on a different dyno to see if it was that or its the car.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

How much boost are you running?


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_The #'s look a bit low to me, i have seen alot higher #'s with the stage 2 kits. I am running
C2 stage 2 kit 
eurospec BVH
256 FI cams
Neuspeed TB
sachs power clutch
3.94 r&p with a taller 5th & LSD
*2.25 eurosport cat back exhaust *(soon to be 2.5 with a high flow CAT)
i will try and zoom on the dyno sheet, the first one has A/F the second one does not.
_Modified by KIEZERJOSE at 1:45 PM 12-19-2005_

thats problably you're problem right there. Open that sucker up and you should see some gains.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_im running c2 as well, with their 30# injectors with stock maf. my clutch is slippping so i havent been able to dyno it.

WHY??









But yea, from how you say that car pulls that dyno sounds like its reading even lower then a normal mustang dyno.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (MattyDVR6)*

I am working on that now, my brother works in a shop in NY so he is looking for a nice 3" cat back for me.. if the #'s dont go up turbo here i come







jk (maybe)


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

biggest problem is that damn exhaust. 2nd problem is the dyno you used. go dynojet or go home. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (PBWB)*

hahaha i hope you are right








i just drove the car today for a while and it is running nice and smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the exhaust is now on my **** list


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

There are/were a bunch of people making nice numbers on the stock exhaust. I don't think that is what is holding you back








It's pointless to say you didn't make the numbers you were expecting if you don't know how much boost you were running... so get that info first.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

exhaust is definitely a problem for you.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_There are/were a bunch of people making nice numbers on the stock exhaust. I don't think that is what is holding you back








It's pointless to say you didn't make the numbers you were expecting if you don't know how much boost you were running... so get that info first.

that IS true about the boost, however people on turbo setups have gained 50whp from goin to a 3" exhaust, now depending on boost, your S/C setup should yeild at least 25whp more. but even with that, ish still doesnt add up, but maybe its just low boost.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (leebro61)*

i have a 15psi pulley on the charger, i just called the shop and asked how much boost it gave out so when he calls me back with the answer i will post it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_i have a 15psi pulley on the charger, i just called the shop and asked how much boost it gave out so when he calls me back with the answer i will post it up. 

well stupid question. but dont you have a boost gauge? What does it tell you when your on the highway?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. ([email protected])*

i havent taken it on the highway yet (the car does not have plates/insurance) i did take it out local and the most i got was to 12psi. i barely have 60 miles on all the new parts so i dont want to beat on it and brake something


----------



## CorradoTRNJ (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

i bet this guys cat is glowing red...


----------



## CorradoTRNJ (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

i bet this guys cat is glowing red...


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (CorradoTRNJ)*

I bet the guy on the dyno was a really bad driver


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (VRBTCHCAR)*

i have the eurosport exhaust on my car...i made 245whp at 7-8psi with over 185,xxx miles on the engine.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (mode12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mode12* »_i have the eurosport exhaust on my car...i made 245whp at 7-8psi with over 185,xxx miles on the engine.

Damn that made me feel so much better







lol.








I just got the plates and got some insurance (i love how cheap it is in FL compared to NY) and i am going to brake the car in a bit.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_that IS true about the boost, however people on turbo setups have gained 50whp from goin to a 3" exhaust, now depending on boost, your S/C setup should yeild at least 25whp more. but even with that, ish still doesnt add up, but maybe its just low boost.

Thats a completely different issue. The function of the turbo is significantly effected by the exhaust. The blower is going to spin only based on the engine rpm.
I made 284whp a stock, untouched manifold back exhaust system. It is NOT his holdup. Would I have made a bit more with a nice 2.5" system... probably, but I wouldn't expect 25whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Thats a completely different issue. The function of the turbo is significantly effected by the exhaust. The blower is going to spin only based on the engine rpm.
I made 284whp a stock, untouched manifold back exhaust system. It is NOT his holdup. Would I have made a bit more with a nice 2.5" system... probably, but I wouldn't expect 25whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea, the basis of each component and what drives them are different, but its not that different of an issue. youre getting more air, resulting in more fuel. and that = more exhaust gases. just bc its not an exhaust based component doesnt mean he wont get 25 wheel by doin what he should have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so with your '284whp', what other mods did you have? and at what boost was that?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (PBWB)*

-Bolt on eurotech v2 charger
-1g dsm bov
-stock 3.125" pulley
-seeing 11.5psi max
-Suspension, Rims, Tires
-Oops, I also had 30lb injectors and an ATP vortech chip.
And... adding a larger exhaust system will actually effect the function of the turbo. The supercharger won't care nearly as much...if at all. His exhaust system is NOT why he is making 210whp, so until he gets his car where it should be with the exhaust he has, it's pointless to hypothesize what he 'should' make with a better exhaust. 
But...when that day comes....
If he brings a bigger exhaust to a dyno, does a before pull... swaps the exhaust, does another pull and picks up 25whp... I'll paypal you $25... $1 for each hp he picked up. If it's less than 25whp, you paypal me the difference










_Modified by leebro61 at 1:37 AM 12-21-2005_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (leebro61)*

whatever.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

The more i drive the car the more i am starting to think that that dyno was wrong.. I have a audi quattro that has 220hp (or something like that) stock and the jetta will run laps arround the audi.. i already put 150 miles on the car and the more i drive it the more it shocks me
























ooh and the exhaust is on its last leg, the tip is MIA lol..


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_










damn you have DR's on the rear...


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_damn you have DR's on the rear...

i was thinking KDW's??


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (AlwaysInBoost)*

BFGoodrich g-Force T/A KDW-2 all around, these tires make alot of road noise but perform better than any tire i have had so far. 
PS: they suck in the snow lol..


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

ive always been partial to toyo proxy T1-S tires, dey da shiizer!


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_ive always been partial to toyo proxy T1-S tires, dey da shiizer!

they grip well but wear VERY fast!


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (AlwaysInBoost)*

Some mustangs read very low...I tune quite a few honda's and use a mustang dyno for tuning. Just finished one up a few weeks ago that put down 225whp on the mustang ( 1.8 dohc vtec motor @ 9psi) ...after tuning we brough it straight over to a friends dynojet were the first pull the car laid down 315whp...no changes were made.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (GT42r_Hatch)*

I dynoed 420 wheel on our dynojet last summer. A week later, I was in LA at GIAC and dynoed 419... as far as I am concerned, they are pretty much equal.


----------



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (1.BillyT)*

damn kiez you moved to fl?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (becones)*

yeah man, i have been here for 4 months now and loving it








I will be back in Queens in the summer though, nothing beats NY in the summer







Hows your car doing BTW


----------



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

its okay .. I havent been driving it much because of I purchased a 92 gl beater. But the beater caught a rad leak so that crap is sitting in front of my house. But just yesterday I took the beast out and for some odd reason I went to check the oil cap and I got white gunk on the crap.. hope its not the gasket uhhhh ohhhh!! But other then that the car is doing okay. Also man I dont come on here that often. But if I dont speak to you anytime soon Happy Holidays bro.. and Merry xmas..


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (becones)*

same hare man







maybe i will catch you at waterfest next year, i am going to try and get the jetta out there if not i will be out there with the audi.


----------



## Blk95GTIVR6 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

the mustang dynos are tuned for a simulation driving-in sence it means that those are correct numbers but for the street-u know, like street hp. a dyno jet isnt that way. if you want better numbers which i assume u do, go dynojet. also make sure there is someone running the car the way it should be on a dyno. as for the exhaust, no u prolly wont see a "big" difference, but you seem to be getting a new one anyways and that cant hurt. good luck with the whole thing!


----------



## A.C. (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (Blk95GTIVR6)*

mine dyno'd at 255 hp/ 215tq


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (Blk95GTIVR6)*

Thanks for the info, i am going to put a few 100 miles on the car to let it brake in a lttle more then i will take it to the dyno again. I am just happy that it is running with out any problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope it stays like that lol.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (A.C.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.C.* »_mine dyno'd at 255 hp/ 215tq

I have the c2 stage 1 but it looks good man keep up the good work man










_Modified by spooln6 at 9:52 PM 12-25-2005_


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

Ok i got this sucker running 100% now, it turned out i had about 100 boost leaks and a bad coilpak. i took care of them all and now it rides much better, the only problem is the belt is slipping every hear and there. the exhaust will be getting built in a few weeks and maybe the new cogged pulleys will be done so i can dyno this biatch and see what the deal is lol.. 
I am a little scared that i no longer have a CEL, i never seen my car like that before


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_Ok i got this sucker running 100% now, it turned out i had about 100 boost leaks and a bad coilpak. i took care of them all and now it rides much better, the only problem is the belt is slipping every hear and there. the exhaust will be getting built in a few weeks and maybe the new cogged pulleys will be done so i can dyno this biatch and see what the deal is lol.. 
I am a little scared that i no longer have a CEL, i never seen my car like that before









hahaha. Its weird that i also worry every time my cel goes off.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (mk_ultra')*

im glad to see i am not alone, i took out my SAI a while back and from what i hear the CEL light comes on from doing that but mine never lit up? it was on when the coilpak was shot but as soon as i got a new one it turned off..
Who needs all this crap any way


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

mustangs read low for some reason


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_im glad to see i am not alone, i took out my SAI a while back and from what i hear the CEL light comes on from doing that but mine never lit up? it was on when the coilpak was shot but as soon as i got a new one it turned off..
Who needs all this crap any way

























yeah I took me air pump off also but i have cells now but with obd1 it does not matter in pa for inspection thank god how is she running now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (spooln6)*

Yeah man jeff is on point with the OBD1 chips
what CEL
















The EGR is next lol..


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

yeah c2 rocks


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (spooln6)*

I dynoed mine last saturday and cam with very disappointed low numbers. Still waiting on Jeff's IM reply to see what is going wrong. If someone has some info, let me know.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2381022


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (BlueMk3VR6)*

where in florida did you dyno your car? you got pretty much the same as me and i have a stage 2









a little sound clip for the hell of it http://media.putfile.com/100_294035
.


_Modified by KIEZERJOSE at 3:23 PM 1-9-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_Maybe consider that your car was dynoed on a Mustang dyno. Some people have reported lower #s on Mustang vs. DynoJet, Dyno Dynamics, and other dynos. 

i think that might be it, cause you made as much power and less torque as my 8v.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_where in florida did you dyno your car? you got pretty much the same as me and i have a stage 2









I dynoed mine in Daytona Beach (Holly Hill to be exact). The place is called Project7 Tuning. Yeah, very low numbers... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (BlueMk3VR6)*

It will be interesting to see what the problem is as all motor 3.1's with a BVH will put between 190 and 210 to the ground.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (Looking4ajetta)*

well so far all that i found was some boost leaks, i am waiting on a exhaust system so when i get it on i will dyno the car again and see if the leaks was what the problem was.. if not then i just have a week engine and will have to build it stronger


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

nice dyno but get an exhaust


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (RoBeRt_68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoBeRt_68* »_nice dyno but get an exhaust










he has the same exhaust as i do and i hit 255 it is not that


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (GTijoejoe)*

Lik e it was said before the mustang dyno is geared more towards life like numbers. For tuning purposes it will b ethe most accurate, because it will taking the readings as if the car was rolling down the street. If you are chasing the BIG # get on a dyno jet. That seems to be the norm, nobody cares if everything is tuned a 100%, they just want the paper with the big numbers. I personally could careless about numbers as long as I can see improvements over what I have done and know it is tuned properly. My scirocco only pulled 79 ho on a mustang dyno, but I had no problem sticking it to this kids integra that dynoed 170 on a dyno jet. Granted there are other factors like driver being the main one, but still there is no way in hell his car was 170.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

i cant complain, im pretty sure it was off because of the problems i was having.. I smoked a MK2 with a kinetic stage 1 kit wich has about the same power as i have according to the kinetic site so im pretty happy. I will be putting the car on the dyno again but not til i get the cogged pulleys and the exhaust on. every one i take for a ride gets off like WTF only 225 on the dyno, no way lol..


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (BlueMk3VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueMk3VR6* »_I dynoed mine in Daytona Beach (Holly Hill to be exact). The place is called Project7 Tuning. Yeah, very low numbers... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . 

Thats about 4 miles away from my place. Did you come down with the rest of the Jacksonville guys?


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (leebro61)*

Nah he went down the weekend before.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Thats about 4 miles away from my place. Did you come down with the rest of the Jacksonville guys? 

yeah, like Brien said I went there weekend before due to colder weather and forecast was clear.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

OK a little update for those who want to know, i got the 3" exhaust on with out the CAT and fixed all the boost leaks, i put in a rising rate FPR and took the car back to the dyno.. peter from road n race cleaned up the mess i had with the VAC lines (good looking mang) and started to tune my car right







i then found out that i don't have the 15 psi pulley that i though i had because the most boost i hit was 11 psi







then checked out the pulley and noticed it was the 2.75 pulley.. any way the final #'s at 11 psi was 241 whp and 203 wtq. the fuel was not 100% but that was because the belt shredded on us and didn't have a extra one to put on.. im sure i would have hit in the late 250/60's if he had the chance to play with it more.. any way i called/IM/e-mailed C2 and tomorrow when they get back to the shop i will get the 15 psi pulley and hit the dyno again to get some better #'s
here is the dyno vid of one of the many runs i did that day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG2jjuuSDcc











_Modified by KIEZERJOSE at 4:38 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (KIEZERJOSE)*

when I was running open downpipe, my 2.0T felt alot faster. I have a 2.25 exhaust. YOur motor is a whole .8L bigger than mine, and youre trying to make it breath out the same size pipe as my 2.0.
get some exhaust.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: My C2 stage 2 dyno. (yeayeayea)*

i have a resonator and a muffler on it, i got a 3" with the thought of me swaping the charger for a turbo in the future.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

what kind of dyno was it?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (The Yoda)*

its a mustang dyno


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

Just for your reference.
My car 2 years ago : VF Stage2(V-9) @ 8psi
Neuspeed cat-back exhaust
6lb flywheel
18" wheels
24C outside temp
40% humidity
on a Mustang dyno
made 256 whp and 227lb/ft of torque.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Just for your reference.
My car 2 years ago : VF Stage2(V-9) @ 8psi
Neuspeed cat-back exhaust
6lb flywheel
18" wheels
24C outside temp
40% humidity
on a Mustang dyno
made 256 whp and 227lb/ft of torque. 

Also for reference:
My car 4 years ago:
Z-Engineering stage 1 (6psi)
DSR 256 cams
Stock Exhaust
17" Wheels
On a Dynojet
Made 252whp and 222lb/ft tq.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

A year and a half ago. 11 psi intercooled 310hp 256ft/lbs of torq.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_A year and a half ago. 11 psi intercooled 310hp 256ft/lbs of torq.


Don't forget about any other mods you have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Just for your reference.
My car 2 years ago : VF Stage2(V-9) @ 8psi
Neuspeed cat-back exhaust
6lb flywheel
18" wheels
24C outside temp
40% humidity
on a Mustang dyno
made 256 whp and 227lb/ft of torque. 


yes but like i said the fuel was not 100%, the more he tuned it the more power he was getting







if the belt didnt shread who knows what the final results would have been.. I am in florida man, humidity is something crazy down here dont forget... give me a few, i will get some solid #'s out this kit for sure


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_

yes but like i said the fuel was not 100%, the more he tuned it the more power he was getting







if the belt didnt shread who knows what the final results would have been.. I am in florida man, humidity is something crazy down here dont forget... give me a few, i will get some solid #'s out this kit for sure 

You shreaded the belt







How old was the belt? Did you check your pulley allignment?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

the belt was pretty old, how do i check the alligment? by eye they look pretty good to me.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

The best way to measure alignment is to place a straight edge(level, pry-bar or anything that is perfectly straight and long) against a surface on the side of then engine to use for reference. Then using a linear caliper measure the distance to one of the grooves in the pulleys(same grove on each pulley).


----------



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_The best way to measure alignment is to place a straight edge(level, pry-bar or anything that is perfectly straight and long) against a surface on the side of then engine to use for reference. Then using a linear caliper measure the distance to one of the grooves in the pulleys(same grove on each pulley).

and if they aren't aligned, what then? how does one space a certain pulley out or in, or even worse, if cocked...


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_the belt was pretty old, how do i check the alligment? by eye they look pretty good to me.

I had the same problem with my VF kit. My belt kept jumping over a tooth every time I floored it...so I just shimmed my bracket.


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Also for reference:
My car 4 years ago:
Z-Engineering stage 1 (6psi)
DSR 256 cams
Stock Exhaust
17" Wheels
On a Dynojet
Made 252whp and 222lb/ft tq. 

Same set-up as Gabe except I had tt exhaust 256whp220lb/ft tq.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

I will try that, good looking mang


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Sspider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sspider* »_
and if they aren't aligned, what then? how does one space a certain pulley out or in, or even worse, if cocked...

The solution is to shim the bracket. This can be easily accomplished with hardened steel washers between the bracket and the head. There are a number of cars including mine that seem to have this issue. There appears to be either less material on the side of cylinder head. This has only effected a dozen or so cars out of hundreds of VF equipped cars.


----------

